# i love these kinky twists (PICS!) Hair suggestions please!



## kurlybella (Jul 21, 2008)

hi ladies. i want some kinky twists and i can do them myself if i need to. the only thing is i don't want to use naffy or any other really cheap bss brand of synthetic hair because it's too drying. 

i want a good human hair brand that works well with twists unless you ladies know of a great soft to the touch, feels like human hair brand that i can use.

i really want them to have a softer look to them. i don't like kinky twists that look good but hard if you get what i'm saying...

i have not had braid like extensions since 05 so i'm not up on the hurr game that way since i'm lacing it now until the end of the year unless i get these twists which i'll probably do for two months or so.

most importantly, i want them to be long so i need a hair that can accommodate. as long as in the pic or like beyonce's below.

any suggestions?


----------



## kurlybella (Jul 21, 2008)

bump
bump
bump


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 21, 2008)

ooh those are nice. i am currently using janet marley braid but it IS hard (my sister called it monster hair), so i am facing the same dilemma. i heard that afro twist bulk hair gives the same results with more softness, and the brands i have seen in people's fotkis (yes i am an avid stalker) i can never find. i heard femi is good but i cannot attest to that since the one store i found that sold it was out of stock; i shall do some more research and let you know. oh, but for the length just dont cut the hair...i did half my head in WL kinky twists before i decided they were too long and took them out. i cut the hair in half and ended up with the length in my sig. good luck to ya!


----------



## genesis132 (Jul 21, 2008)

Im in long kinky twists braids myself that I did. If i'm not mistaken, Beyonce is sporting wet n wavy micro braids that have been styled in twists. I use the cheap BSS brand Femi Marley braid 4.99 a pack. It's synthetic but it works for me.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 21, 2008)

genesis132 said:


> Im in long kinky twists braids myself that I did. If i'm not mistaken, Beyonce is sporting wet n wavy micro braids that have been styled in twists. I use the cheap BSS brand Femi Marley braid 4.99 a pack. It's synthetic but it works for me.


is it soft


----------



## genesis132 (Jul 21, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> is it soft



Yep! I've tried other cheap brands...but FEMI beats them all hands down! It's not tangled or hard to twist with. I spritz the hair with a mixture of Nexxus Humectant Mostrzg Conditioner and distilled water. I'm following the C&G plan and was using the African Pride Braiding Spray at first but it left my hair feeling sticky. Soo...I started using the my mixture. When I redid the edges and back (to prevent matting), my real hair and the braiding hair was soooo moisturized . So nightly, I spritz the lenght of my hair only with the Nex/H20 mix, apply growth aid to scalp only and put a baggie over the scalp and then tie my hair down with a scarf. In the morning my hair is shiny and soft. My scalp is still a lil damp from the baggie, but it dries in a few minutes.Then repeat the same thing at night.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 21, 2008)

genesis132 said:


> Yep! I've tried other cheap brands...but FEMI beats them all hands down! It's not tangled or hard to twist with. I spritz the hair with a mixture of Nexxus Humectant Mostrzg Conditioner and distilled water. I'm following the C&G plan and was using the African Pride Braiding Spray at first but it left my hair feeling sticky. Soo...I started using the my mixture. When I redid the edges and back (to prevent matting), my real hair and the braiding hair was soooo moisturized . So nightly, I spritz the lenght of my hair only with the Nex/H20 mix, apply growth aid to scalp only and put a baggie over the scalp and then tie my hair down with a scarf. In the morning my hair is shiny and soft. My scalp is still a lil damp from the baggie, but it dries in a few minutes.Then repeat the same thing at night.


i tried baggying last night but my head got hot...i think i will try again tonight and just sleep with the fan on me! i saw femi hair on gmbs.com for 10 bucks a pack and i was like whoaaaaa so i will keep looking locally. i made a glycerin/AV juice spritz that is a bit sticky but i love how it keeps my hair moisturized...i will probably just add distilled water to it. how long do you wait before redoing? i have had them about a week and a half, but then i am using MT so i may have to redo them next week...thanks for the info! sounds like i am doing something right!


----------



## genesis132 (Jul 21, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> i tried baggying last night but my head got hot...i think i will try again tonight and just sleep with the fan on me! i saw femi hair on gmbs.com for 10 bucks a pack and i was like whoaaaaa so i will keep looking locally. i made a glycerin/AV juice spritz that is a bit sticky but i love how it keeps my hair moisturized...i will probably just add distilled water to it. how long do you wait before redoing? i have had them about a week and a half, but then i am using MT so i may have to redo them next week...thanks for the info! sounds like i am doing something right!



Your mix sounds very interesting! Glad it's working for you. $10 bucks for Femi, I couldn't do it . I probably had my twists in for about 1 wk and a half before I redid them. The twists just look so much better old (where the scalp's not showing)...I would like to keep them at least 2 to 3 weeks and redo...but with putting the OCT/MN  growth aid on my scalp, i'm terrified of matting.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 21, 2008)

genesis132 said:


> Your mix sounds very interesting! Glad it's working for you. $10 bucks for Femi, I couldn't do it . I probably had my twists in for about 1 wk and a half before I redid them. The twists just look so much better old (where the scalp's not showing)...I would like to keep them at least 2 to 3 weeks and redo...but with putting the OCT/MN growth aid on my scalp, *i'm terrified of matting*.


exactly...the only type of braids with extensions that i have ever had are cornrows so this is new territory for me, and i want to come out with my hairline as healthy as it was prior to the twists, if not healthier. i am not doing anything but sitting on the sofa all day since i have casts on my legs...i might as well...i just put a mix of kenra mc, honey and EVOO on my sister's twists to DC, i hope it comes out well.


----------



## clarity2008 (Jul 21, 2008)

bey's hair looks fierce! 

just had to throw that in


----------



## sunshinelady (Jul 22, 2008)

There is a place in DC called the Stress Free Zone that sells soft kinky twist hair.  You might also want to look at extensions plus hair that you can cut off the weft.


----------



## tocktick (Jul 24, 2008)

i think you can achieve bey's look by using a kinky twist/hair extensions. sensentionnel apparently have human kinky hair but i haven't tried it. anyway, when applying the twists to the hair, do not twist to the very end. leave a couple of inches loose like you would micro braids. then you can curl the ends using something like flexi rollers. you could even twist all the way down, dip the ends in water and when it's dry, untwist the ends. this will probably take longer though. 

when i protective style in early august, i will be trying to replicate the look for myself. btw, kelis is wearing her hair practically like bey's in her trick me video.


----------



## ebzonix (Sep 14, 2008)

genesis132 said:


> Im in long kinky twists braids myself that I did. If i'm not mistaken, *Beyonce is sporting wet n wavy micro braids that have been styled in twists*. I use the cheap BSS brand Femi Marley braid 4.99 a pack. It's synthetic but it works for me.



Do you know how I could create this look, _without_ the micro braids? I definitely don't have the time for micros and I dont have the money to pay someone else to do them.


----------



## ebzonix (Sep 14, 2008)

tocktick said:


> i think you can achieve bey's look by using a kinky twist/hair extensions. sensentionnel apparently have human kinky hair but i haven't tried it. anyway, when applying the twists to the hair, do not twist to the very end. leave a couple of inches loose like you would micro braids. then you can curl the ends using something like flexi rollers. you could even twist all the way down, dip the ends in water and when it's dry, untwist the ends. this will probably take longer though.
> 
> when i protective style in early august, i will be trying to replicate the look for myself. btw, kelis is wearing her hair practically like bey's in her trick me video.



Thanks so much for this reply, I'm trying to get my hair in kinky twists and this helps so much. Thought I would have to get some really expensive hair in order to achieve this look. Thanks again, and I'll be sure to show you the results if it all works out.


----------



## delray712000 (Sep 14, 2008)

very nice i just remove my k-twist after two months.  i will put hair back in protective style in one week.


----------



## SqualorVictoria (Sep 14, 2008)

I think beys and Kelis in the trick me video are senegalese twisterplexed


----------



## ebzonix (Oct 2, 2008)

I really wanna know what hair would give me that soft look with my twists. My texture is not at all as ruff as Black n Golds dreadlock braids or Janets afro kinky bulk. Are there any textured hair that's soft?


----------



## glamazon386 (Oct 3, 2008)

LGillespie said:


> I think beys and Kelis in the trick me video are senegalese twisterplexed



No... I've had Senegalese Twists several times and they are long and straight. Sometimes there's a little curl at the very bottom but it's not a tight one. Beyonce's hair looks like large micro braids done with some type of body wave hair. Wet n wavy has a wave or crinkle to it. That looks more like a spiral. I remember Kelis had braids in Trick Me but I think they were kinky twists. They weren't senegalese.

When I did my own Kinky twists the first time I used some type of Marley braid hair that was soft. I can't remember the brand but it was synthetic. I touched every brand they had in the store before I chose that one. The second time I bought the same brand from another BSS though and it wasn't the same. It was kind of rough. I think they labeled the package wrong.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Oct 3, 2008)

afro kinky bulk


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle (Oct 3, 2008)

What about Kanekalon (sp?) hair?  It's softer than the Marley Hair and would give a nice finish with a slight wave at the end, and not as hard as the hair used in kinky twists.


----------



## glamazon386 (Oct 4, 2008)

MekyakaKinkerbelle said:


> What about Kanekalon (sp?) hair?  It's softer than the Marley Hair and would give a nice finish with a slight wave at the end, and not as hard as the hair used in kinky twists.



The hair I used was a kanekalon type. Theres a lot of different types of kanekalon hair. It's just a category like synthetic, toyokalon or human.


----------



## ElizaBlue (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh I love it. Yours came out beautiful. That is my signature style. I have been wearing those for the last two or three years. I feel so lost without them now.

But the problem is my stylist who is Senga dips the ends in hot water. Everytime I take them down I have a ton on growth but wind up cutting off three or four inches of hair. 

Your shirt looks wet did you dip yours as well? My hair is almost past APL so she has to twists past my hair but when she dips it I'm sure my hair in getting in that scalding hot water.

Oh and I use a spritz bottle with leave in, glycerin and SSA. Your hair is just gorgeous you make me want to call her and get an appointment.


----------

